# Today is a Sad Day in Canada



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Brutality.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Only sad for Americans who hoped their money would fund a right wing spectacle like Jan 6.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As usual, you are wrong again. 
There are Canadians on this forum who showed support for their fellow citizens.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> As usual, you are wrong again.
> There are Canadians on this forum who showed support for their fellow citizens.


Of my 350 or so fb “friends”, about 12-15 are vocal supporters.
My friends ‘in real life‘, there are 2 close friends in vocal support, and they are COMPLETELY clueless and out to lunch.
-One is a day drunk alcoholic with one kid in foster care and awaiting #2 to be taken and would get along great with a bunch of you. But he was super left wing until covid so he flip flops😀 Alcohol induced brain damage is my best guess. It sucks, because he can be a really good guy too. If he wasn’t missing a bunch of teeth you’d think he had his act together….
-#2 is stoned on weed 24/7 and thinks he can cure aids and cancer with weed, believes in chemtrails, Nuremberg 2.0, and border line flat earther (give him a couple months)…. He lives in a garden shed “tiny home” with girlfriend who is old school antivax and they didn’t get their kids basic shots for fear of autism 😅
Both of these guys spend days (not working currentlet 😂) “researching” on YouTube, bitchute and Rogan etc. (Like many posters here I must add).
But the majority of Canadians are not supporting these convoy clowns.
EVERYONE is tired of covid- yes. But most have enough patience to see the end is within view and to just suck it up for a little bit longer.
Fox and a bunch of right wing opinion media have led you to believe otherwise.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think it’s a very sad day for Canada when I see people celebrating the images being broadcast.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> Only sad for Americans who hoped their money would fund a right wing spectacle like Jan 6.


Trying to compare Jan 6 and the Canadian mandate protest is a stretch. Your better than that.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

What we have learned from this whole thing is that the "Right" loves Freedom and the "Left" loves Authoritarianism. Look at what we see here. It is self evident.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> Your better than that.


Not really.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> Of my 350 or so fb “friends”, about 12-15 are vocal supporters.
> My friends ‘in real life‘, there are 2 close friends in vocal support, and they are COMPLETELY clueless and out to lunch.
> -One is a day drunk alcoholic with one kid in foster care and awaiting #2 to be taken and would get along great with a bunch of you. But he was super left wing until covid so he flip flops Alcohol induced brain damage is my best guess. It sucks, because he can be a really good guy too. If he wasn’t missing a bunch of teeth you’d think he had his act together….
> -#2 is stoned on weed 24/7 and thinks he can cure aids and cancer with weed, believes in chemtrails, Nuremberg 2.0, and border line flat earther (give him a couple months)…. He lives in a garden shed “tiny home” with girlfriend who is old school antivax and they didn’t get their kids basic shots for fear of autism
> ...


I am Canadian, born and bred here. I personally know many friends and family who proudly support the truckers convoy just as I do.

Our Trudeau government has pole vaulted over any sense of dignity and respect for the people and I might swear Trudeau is being paid under the table by Beijing.

I come from a family of anti-communist fighters with the very much boiling Magyar blood of a 1000 fighting ancestors - many of whom gave their lives in past battles.

And in more recent times some of us sacrificed their lives in battle and some sacrificed their freedom in the Budapest revolution, a fortunate few escaped to have a life in the US and in Canada - only to see the likes of crooked slimy two-faced Trudeau actively import the same crushing tyranny we fought in Budapest.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Only sad for Americans who hoped their money would fund a right wing spectacle like Jan 6.


That's possibly the most ridiculous, false thing you've said in quite a while.
Why do you hate liberty?
Why don't you speak out against radical, violent left wing spectacles?
Why do you feel protests are only good deals if the protestors are killing police and burning buildings?
I don't remember you saying anything against those rioters destroying cities and looting businesses into bankruptcy.
But heck, hard working people who are being victimized by a radical leftist tyrant, and you speak against his victims.
Trudeau wants total control, his mandates are stupid, dangerous and inflammatory.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I saw a video of Trudeau's radical left wing thugs riding over people with horses.
Trampled some.
Another hero of the left
Idiots


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

georger said:


> I am Canadian, born and bred here. I personally know many friends and family who proudly support the truckers convoy just as I do.
> 
> Our Trudeau government has pole vaulted over any sense of dignity and respect for the people and I might swear Trudeau is being paid under the table by Beijing.
> 
> ...


I hope one day you will realize that the temporary (not forced) vaccine and mask mandates we are currently facing during what seems like the end of a pandemic can’t quite be compared to what your forefathers fought for back in Europe.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

georger said:


> I am Canadian, born and bred here. I personally know many friends and family who proudly support the truckers convoy just as I do.


Good to hear Georger. I have read many of your posts and never taken you as someone who is a drunk, doper, or brainwashed by fox news.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The use of Fox News is just plain childish!
Do the people using it get a lollipop or something else?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

po boy said:


> The use of Fox News is just plain childish!
> Do the people using it get a lollipop or something else?


We get something else. Mostly truth.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the ones i know who support the truckers aren't dopers or alcholics. they have their own teeth as far as i know. ( i myself have them but paid a small fortune for them)they dont live in tiny homes. 1 is a lawyer and 2 are doctors. a couple live in mcmansions at the end of my street but what matters where people live if they are happy? looks like people are clueless and out to lunch if they dont agree with you. i can honestly say i've never known anyone to be so hate-filled in all my life. ~Georgia


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I am curious where folks are getting their information about what is going on up there?
Is there a source you like or just regular news channels?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> I saw a video of Trudeau's radical left wing thugs riding over people with horses.
> Trampled some.
> Another hero of the left
> Idiots


Yeah, but at least they weren’t twirling their reigns.

I mean, everyone who lets CNN think for them knows that twirling a horse’s reign within eyesight of a brown-skinned person is much, much worse than trampling a privileged white person under-hoof.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Yeah, but at least they weren’t twirling their reigns.
> 
> I mean, everyone who lets CNN think for them knows that twirling a horse’s reign within eyesight of a brown-skinned person is much, much worse than trampling a privileged white person under-hoof.


They said is was an old lady that got trampled.

This is what makes @fireweed farm and @painterswife proud.


----------



## 1032swiss (Nov 24, 2021)

fireweed farm said:


> My friends ‘in real life‘, there are 2 close friends in vocal support, and they are COMPLETELY clueless and out to lunch.


Says alot about your "friends"


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

fireweed farm said:


> Of my 350 or so fb “friends”, about 12-15 are vocal supporters.
> My friends ‘in real life‘, there are 2 close friends in vocal support, and they are COMPLETELY clueless and out to lunch.
> -One is a day drunk alcoholic with one kid in foster care and awaiting #2 to be taken and would get along great with a bunch of you. But he was super left wing until covid so he flip flops😀 Alcohol induced brain damage is my best guess. It sucks, because he can be a really good guy too. If he wasn’t missing a bunch of teeth you’d think he had his act together….
> -#2 is stoned on weed 24/7 and thinks he can cure aids and cancer with weed, believes in chemtrails, Nuremberg 2.0, and border line flat earther (give him a couple months)…. He lives in a garden shed “tiny home” with girlfriend who is old school antivax and they didn’t get their kids basic shots for fear of autism 😅
> ...


Your choice of friends, like your choice of political ideologies, is tainted by you, and no statistical indication of anything beyond your poor decision making skills.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> They said is was an old lady that got trampled.
> 
> This is what makes @fireweed farm and @painterswife proud.


So we can develop an approved opinion on the matter, did King Castro’s criers report on the skin color of the old lay who was allegedly trampled under-hoof of Her Majesty’s horses?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> I hope one day you will realize that the temporary (not forced) vaccine and mask mandates we are currently facing during what seems like the end of a pandemic can’t quite be compared to what your forefathers fought for back in Europe.


You keep repeating that but it’s forced when you have no other employment options as we have discussed previously.


I recently applied for a work from home job with Westjet and howled when the last step in the process was proving my vaccination status, which was no problem but perhaps you can explain how that makes sense.


Perhaps you can offer some insight as to when those vaccination mandates will be lifted because a great many countries with lower vaccination rates than Canada have lifted theirs with no disastrous results and the only answer I’ve seen is, ‘Canadians strongly support the vaccine mandates.’ That doesn’t really sound like there are imminent plans for change.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> So we can develop an approved opinion on the matter, did King Castro’s criers report on the skin color of the old lay who was allegedly trampled under-hoof of Her Majesty’s horses?


The woman is Mohawk and they neither forget nor forgive 😂


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Redlands Okie said:


> Trying to compare Jan 6 and the Canadian mandate protest is a stretch. Your better than that.


Jan 6 and the Convoy are really quite similar. Both were perfectly peaceful political protests against government tyranny until the government gestapo attacked the protestors and killed innocent women.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I am curious where folks are getting their information about what is going on up there?
> Is there a source you like or just regular news channels?


One good source is Ottawalks on youtube. He lives in Ottawa and walks the street taking live videos. He often talks to protestors to get their impression of what is happening. Another is Viva Frei. Yesterday they tried to get as close to the action as they could without violating any police lines or off-limits signs.

There are several others, but these guys do a 2 to 3 hour-long live stream where you get to see unfiltered what is happening. I forget the name of another streamer who was arrested yesterday. The video shows him talking to a policeman trying to get clear information on where he could go and where he couldn't. While he was talking to the policeman, another comes up and yells you are under arrest. He was arrested and hauled away.

There is another video showing a protestor being arrested. The video I saw started after there are already a large group of policemen trying to take him to the ground. He is trying to hang on to a pole to remain upright. They get him on the ground and then one of the police started kicking him.

I saw the mounted police ride into the crowd last evening. They just plunged into the crowd forcing people to scramble out of the way I understand a disabled woman on a scooter was trampled by horses. The unofficial word this morning is she died in the hospital. Police say she is alive.

The video is there for anyone to see, but the mainstream media isn't interested.

mistersunshinebaby, also on youtube and I think Rumble, cuts short segments from other videos and post videos usually less than a minute long.

The protest leaders have been holding press conferences and recently starting holding a daily brief, but I don't know specifically who streams it.

If you look for a Livestream, try to find one that is currently streaming. Old streams are posted on youtube, so if you don't pay attention you might find yourself watching an older Livestream.

Current livestream 10:35 am eastern


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Vjk said:


> Jan 6 and the Convoy are really quite similar. Both were perfectly peaceful political protests against government tyranny until the government gestapo attacked the protestors and killed innocent women.


There were maybe 200 - 300 that committed either violence or property damage, but most of the tens of thousands were peaceful.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> The video shows him talking to a policeman trying to get clear information on where he could go and where he couldn't. While he was talking to the policeman, another comes up and yells you are under arrest. He was arrested and hauled away.
> I saw the mounted police ride into the crowd last evening. They just plunged into the crowd forcing people to scramble out of the way I understand a disabled woman on a scooter was trampled by horses. The unofficial word this morning is she died in the hospital.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Does the Canadian protest die now?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Warning. This is the video of the woman trampled by mounted police.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494808224008179714


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Does the Canadian protest die now?


I think Trudeau is making too many mistakes and underestimating these people. They may leave Ottawa, but this isn't over.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Hmmmm. So no one was actually trampled to death?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495061330314907656
Now she is Retracting what she said a day before.


The woman was not only struck by the horse but she was likely seriously injured; her current condition has not yet been officially confirmed. Fox News reporter Sara Carter said that she is getting reports that the elderly woman may have even died of her injuries.



> Reports are the woman trampled by a Canadian horse patrol just died at the hospital ... #Trudeau#FreedomConvoyCanada https://t.co/9XMHGzm7Ep
> — Sara A. Carter (@SaraCarterDC) February 19, 2022


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

They are trying to get the protesters to fight back. And when they do, Justin will use that to get very brutal.

As I said, they should take their trucks home and park them for a very long time. That won't hurt them as much financially as it would if they keep protesting.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Someone threw a bicycle at the horses causing one here to trip and then jump. No one who fell at the time was injured. No one died because if this. Just because you heard it on YouTube or social media does not make it true.

Today on YouTube the protesters are saying they are being gassed and in fact it is the protesters themselves releasing gas canisters. The police have everything on camera from the overhead drones they have deployed.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Probably undercover FBI throwing the gas canisters.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> Probably undercover FBI throwing the gas canisters.


Sure, in Canada. They have been arrested .


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm sure Castro's son is smart enough to plant special agents within the protestors to script the narrative however he desires as events unfold. Especially with the blueprint developed by Hillary's henchmen when he murdered people here in Charlottesville, which was later the blueprint for January sixth.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

wr said:


> You keep repeating that but it’s forced when you have no other employment options as we have discussed previously.
> 
> 
> I recently applied for a work from home job with Westjet and howled when the last step in the process was proving my vaccination status, which was no problem but perhaps you can explain how that makes sense.
> ...


West jet is a private company, maybe they make their own rules? 
There are tonnes of excellent paying jobs available that don’t require the shot. I’m hiring!
I don’t require vaccines for my staff (and do not generally ask either) but as mentioned before do prefer to hire those who got their shots, because those who haven’t literally can’t stop talking about what they learned from the internet. It gets very tiring, creating an unhealthy work environment. 
I believe Denmark, who dropped mandates early, are now getting swamped again. Something to watch.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Someone through a bicycle at the horses causing one here to trip and then jump. No one who fell at the time was injured. No one died because if this. Just because you heard it on YouTube or social media does not make it true.
> 
> Today on YouTube the protesters are saying they are being gassed and in fact it is the protesters themselves releasing gas canisters. The police have everything on camera from the overhead drones they have deployed.


Hopefully the bike incident was caught on tape.
A fb friend of mine is there, one of the truckers. Its clear they are caught in their own bizarre echo chamber. He’s posting lists of tow trucks to boycott even though several of them aren’t there towing. He’s claiming any pets will be euthanized. No they will be taken to the pound. All untrue. I feel bad for him. And with his back story- I actually think he’s there due to a full mental break.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Someone through a bicycle at the horses causing one here to trip and then jump. No one who fell at the time was injured. No one died because if this. Just because you heard it on YouTube or social media does not make it true.
> 
> Today on YouTube the protesters are saying they are being gassed and in fact it is the protesters themselves releasing gas canisters. The police have everything on camera from the overhead drones they have deployed.


Where are you getting this BS? The bicycle was actually the scooter of the elderly woman who was trampled by the horses.

If you read the thread, I said that the rumor was the woman had died, but the police said she hadn't. Later, the correction made by Sara Carter, who had originally reported the woman had died, was posted.

I don't know about the pepper spray and mace. I just know some chemical spray was used by someone.

ETA: Have the police posted unedited footage or only selected video clips. On Youtube, FB, Rumble, etc are hundreds of live, unedited videos.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Some truckers are leaving because they don't want anyone else to be hurt. The remaining protestors are cheering them.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Someone through a bicycle at the horses causing one here to trip and then jump. No one who fell at the time was injured. No one died because if this. Just because you heard it on YouTube or social media does not make it true.
> 
> Today on YouTube the protesters are saying they are being gassed and in fact it is the protesters themselves releasing gas canisters. The police have everything on camera from the overhead drones they have deployed.


Prove it


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

fireweed farm said:


> Hopefully the bike incident was caught on tape.
> A fb friend of mine is there, one of the truckers. Its clear they are caught in their own bizarre echo chamber. He’s posting lists of tow trucks to boycott even though several of them aren’t there towing. He’s claiming any pets will be euthanized. No they will be taken to the pound. All untrue. I feel bad for him. And with his back story- I actually think he’s there due to a full mental break.


It was caught on tape, but it wasn't a bicycle. It was the scooter an elderly woman needed to get around. The horses trampled her, putting her in the hospital, and her scooter was called a bicycle by the police and parroted by the media..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems like Trudeau has lost support from traditional supporters


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> Hopefully the bike incident was caught on tape.
> A fb friend of mine is there, one of the truckers. Its clear they are caught in their own bizarre echo chamber. He’s posting lists of tow trucks to boycott even though several of them aren’t there towing. He’s claiming any pets will be euthanized. No they will be taken to the pound. All untrue. I feel bad for him. And with his back story- I actually think he’s there due to a full mental break.


If he has you as a friend I would understand why 😂


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It appears to me that Trudeau failed when he tried to use the successful US Democrat strategy.

I don't fault him for thinking it would work after seeing how well it worked here

Our propaganda propagators are better than what they have in Canada. We are more divided along racial and party lines. It was easier here for Democrats because we have a lot more stupid people.

Trudeau needs a more Canada-centric strategy to control people. The US Democrat one does not work there


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Someone through a bicycle at the horses causing one here to trip and then jump. No one who fell at the time was injured. No one died because if this. Just because you heard it on YouTube or social media does not make it true.
> 
> Today on YouTube the protesters are saying they are being gassed and in fact it is the protesters themselves releasing gas canisters. The police have everything on camera from the overhead drones they have deployed.


I looked hard and never did see a bicycle but I did see a handicap device which.

Our squad horse training program is out of Spruce Meadows and I’ve been an observer and a trainer and I’m going to have to call BS on spooky horses. Those that are get culled long before they are put on the street because police can’t risk harming innocent civilians.

I concede it was a tense situation and police make split second decisions that are hard to second guess.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Prove it


Eh, likely another example of false information with no links and her going into hiding for a bit.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I looked hard and never did see a bicycle but I did see a handicap device which.
> 
> Our squad horse training program is out of Spruce Meadows and I’ve been an observer and a trainer and I’m going to have to call BS on spooky horses. Those that are get culled long before they are put on the street because police can’t risk harming innocent civilians.
> 
> I concede it was a tense situation and police make split second decisions that are hard to second guess.


Yes, it could be her scouter. Yesterday while I watched it live while it was happening. I saw a man ( in a Tan jacket) between her and the horses. He moved backwards into the horse and then was thrown forward into the woman and brought her down and her scouter was brought under the horse's feet. The horse then jumped or hopped over him and her and the scouter. I don't believe the horse did anything other than avoid the object that was pushed in his way when the man brought the woman down.

The woman then walked away with the police after she got up.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494919732558016514


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494919732558016514


He did no such thing… the horses were already passed him whenever he turned his bicycle sideways.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

First there was no bicycle but I proved there was. Now you say it was not pushed at the horse. Well, I clearly see it was and the hop of the horse as it is. Soon another video with a clearer view will show up.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Through out history, it always starts with little things. A protest, a new law (for their own good), a single shot, a knee jerk reaction, or a politician flexing their power. Freedom is sometimes messy. Totalitarian governments are often messy as well. Compared to what we have seen over the past year, this protest looks more like a street festival, than a riot. Heavy handedness in the face of a peaceful protest, never ends well. 

I don't know anything about Canadian law, so it will be interesting to see how this plays out. I do know a good bit about authoritarian governments. It will be interesting to see how they spin this, and more interesting to see how the Canadian people react.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Where's the bicycle that tripped the horse? The police chief said everyone was able to walk away. Check out the 2 people laying on the sidewalk. We should start referring to him as Ottawa Bob as in Bagdad Bob.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Trucks are gone but still a couple of thousand demonstrators in downtown Ottawa.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Vjk said:


> Jan 6 and the Convoy are really quite similar. Both were perfectly peaceful political protests against government tyranny until the government gestapo attacked the protestors and killed innocent women.


Why then are there no reports of broken windows and angry mobs invading govt buildings in Canada? No one would have been shot on Jan 6 if they had been peaceful and not invaded, trespassed and threatened those inside the building.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Why then are there no reports of broken windows and angry mobs invading govt buildings in Canada? No one would have been shot on Jan 6 if they had been peaceful and not invaded, trespassed and threatened those inside the building.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Are you sure about that?


About which? No invaded buildings in Canada or no one would have been shot on Jan 6 in the US?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

po boy said:


> They are trying to get the protesters to fight back. And when they do, Justin will use that to get very brutal.
> 
> As I said, they should take their trucks home and park them for a very long time. That won't hurt them as much financially as it would if they keep protesting.


Fittingly, that is exactly the tactic Putin is using to try to justify the invansion he already has planned for Ukraine.

A Cuban dictator mimicking the tactics of a Russian dictator; isn’t this show a re-run?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> I hope one day you will realize that the temporary (not forced) vaccine and mask mandates we are currently facing during what seems like the end of a pandemic can’t quite be compared to what your forefathers fought for back in Europe.


There is nothing temporary about being given the choice of take the so called vaccine or loose your freedom to travel, enter some businesses, AND THE ABILITY TO KEEP ONES JOB. Seems the only thing temporary is effectives of the shot. What a mess.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

*The Times They Are A-Changin'*
Bob Dylan

Come gather 'round people
Wherever you roam
And admit that the waters
Around you have grown
And accept it that soon
You'll be drenched to the bone
If your time to you is worth savin'
And you better start swimmin'
Or you'll sink like a stone
For the times they are a-changin'

Come writers and critics
Who prophesize with your pen
And keep your eyes wide
The chance won't come again
And don't speak too soon
For the wheel's still in spin
And there's no tellin' who
That it's namin'
For the loser now
Will be later to win
For the times they are a-changin'

Come senators, congressmen
Please heed the call
Don't stand in the doorway
Don't block up the hall
For he that gets hurt
Will be he who has stalled
The battle outside ragin'
Will soon shake your windows
And rattle your walls
For the times they are a-changin'

Come mothers and fathers
Throughout the land
And don't criticize
What you can't understand
Your sons and your daughters
Are beyond your command
Your old road is rapidly agin'
Please get out of the new one
If you can't lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin'

The line it is drawn
The curse it is cast
The slow one now
Will later be fast
As the present now
Will later be past
The order is rapidly fadin'
And the first one now
Will later be last
For the times they are a-changin'

.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Paumon said:


> *The Times They Are A-Changin'*
> Bob Dylan
> 
> Come gather 'round people
> ...


You left out the verse where Bobby Zimmerman described precisely how the times were a-changin’; specifically where 80% of the world population would be allowed to die off so that the world’s more-equal oligarchs would feel free to fly their private jets and year-round heat their swimming pools without guilt of what the human footprint was doing to the environment.

Did he include a verse about how a few, select, self-righteous Canadians would also, somehow, be allowed to live, despite not being elites themselves, on the faith that they vocally supported Fidel Castro’s son in his takeover of the Queen’s Dominion in the Americas? Is that where you get the idea that the 80% dead won’t include those of you who dutifully parrot the CBC?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Can someone with law enforcement experience explain the purpose of the tactic used in this video? I know if it was used against someone in a BLM "demonstration", they would already be suspended and soon to be charged.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

georger said:


> I am Canadian, born and bred here. I personally know many friends and family who proudly support the truckers convoy just as I do.
> 
> Our Trudeau government has pole vaulted over any sense of dignity and respect for the people and I might swear Trudeau is being paid under the table by Beijing.
> 
> ...



Servo Fidem!


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Warning. This is the video of the woman trampled by mounted police.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494808224008179714





Fox News Contributor Admits to Creating Fake Story About Canadian Woman Being ‘Trampled’ to Death


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> Can someone with law enforcement experience explain the purpose of the tactic used in this video? I know if it was used against someone in a BLM "demonstration", they would already be suspended and soon to be charged.


The two kneeing the person on the ground from both sides?

They do that to knock the wind out of a resisting suspect. It can be difficult to get someone’s hands behind their back, and into cuffs, if they are flailing about. A knee to the ribs can momentarily knock the air out of their lungs, make them feel like they’re suffocating, and buy the cops two or three seconds to do whatever they want with the person’s arms.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Fittingly, that is exactly the tactic Putin is using to try to justify the invansion he already has planned for Ukraine.
> 
> A Cuban dictator mimicking the tactics of a Russian dictator; isn’t this show a re-run?


I agree


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

colourfastt said:


> Fox News Contributor Admits to Creating Fake Story About Canadian Woman Being ‘Trampled’ to Death


The fake news is that MSN headline, but I’m not surprised you swallowed it whole, Heritage.

Most intellectually honest people consider a reporter being willing and able to come back with a correction to be a good thing, and a sign of the reporter’s integrity.

Likewise, all intellectually honest people would consider it dishonest for a propagandist organization to label a story-correction as “_doody-head reporter admits she created a fake story_”.

You should try out intellectual honesty at some point. It’s really not that scary.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> Can someone with law enforcement experience explain the purpose of the tactic used in this video? I know if it was used against someone in a BLM "demonstration", they would already be suspended and soon to be charged.


Cities would be burned to the ground..


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

colourfastt said:


> Fox News Contributor Admits to Creating Fake Story About Canadian Woman Being ‘Trampled’ to Death


If you had read through the thread you would know that this was posted. Her source told her the woman had died and as soon as she learned the woman was alive, she issued a correction, unlike the MSM.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The two kneeing the person on the ground from both sides?
> 
> They do that to knock the wind out of a resisting suspect. It can be difficult to get someone’s hands behind their back, and into cuffs, if they are flailing about. A knee to the ribs can momentarily knock the air out of their lungs, make them feel like they’re suffocating, and buy the cops two or three seconds to do whatever they want with the person’s arms.


It looked to me like they started kneeing him as soon as he hit the ground.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Only sad for Americans who hoped their money would fund a right wing spectacle like Jan 6.


#1.) It is quite rude and arrogant to refer to US citizens as 'Americans'. Canadians are actually (North) Americans also and to presume that the US has the corner on the term minimalizes Canadians.

Try US citizens, Statesiders, from the States, or some other term that doesn't give Canadians the feeling that they are mutually excluded from being what they also are, which is Americans.

#2.) Since you are so adept at reading minds and divining the intentions of donors, why do you not become a soothsayer and grow fantastically wealthy purchasing lottery tickets?

#3.) January 6th...










#4.) January 6th, Washington, DC $1.5 million in damage, one protester fatality.




> *A $500 Million Bill Comes Due in Minneapolis*
> 
> Call it the most expensive street party of the decade.
> 
> ...





> *'Mostly Peaceful' Riots Soar Over $1B in Damages, Setting New Record*
> 
> “Mostly peaceful” protests and riots that have been going on over the past few months have now caused $1-2 billion worth of damage.
> 
> ...





> *Riots in Ferguson, Mo., cost county $4.2 million*
> 
> CLAYTON, Mo. – The unrest in Ferguson that followed the Aug. 9 shooting death of Michael Brown by a police officer has cost St. Louis County more than $4 million. The county’s chief operating officer, Garry Earls, told KMOV-TV that $2.6 million has been spent on police overtime, the biggest chunk of the $4.2 million bill. Another $170,000 was for damage to police cars caused by rioters. Earls says the money will come from the county’s general fund. He says the county is asking Gov. Jay Nixon for state assistance.
> 
> ...





> *KENOSHA RIOTS’ TAB $50 MILLION*
> 
> Wisconsin Spotlight | Sept 10, 2020
> 
> ...





> *Riots, Protests In Portland Cost The City More Than $30 Million*
> 
> Protests and riots in Portland, Oregon have cost the city and local businesses around $30 million, the Portland Tribune reported Tuesday.
> 
> ...


So, you say that conservatives on 01/06 caused 1.5 million in damage and your fellow ilk refers to it as worse than 9/11, while liberals, of whom you are a huge cheerleader, have destroyed and looted to the tune of $1,584,200,000 (one billion, 584.2 million dollars)


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Tom Horn said:


> #1.) It is quite rude and arrogant to refer to US citizens as 'Americans'. Canadians are actually (North) Americans also and to presume that the US has the corner on the term minimalizes Canadians.
> 
> Try US citizens, Statesiders, from the States, or some other term that doesn't give Canadians the feeling that they are mutually excluded from being what they also are, which is Americans.
> 
> ...


There were two protester fatalities. The other one was beaten to death by a police officer.
Your dollar tally is huge, but lives lost are a greater cost!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

po boy said:


> There were two protester fatalities. The other one was beaten to death by a police officer.
> Your dollar tally is huge, but lives lost are a greater cost!


Yes, when people die needlessly that is indeed a tragedy.

When peaceful protesters are beaten to death by those charged with the public safety it is an indication that the country is on a slide into totalitarianism.



> *BREAKING: Woman Beaten by D.C. Police During Capitol Protests Files $1 Million Lawsuit on 1/6 Anniversary
> 
> Victoria White, a peaceful 1/6 protestor who was “brutally beaten” by officers has filed a $1 million lawsuit against D.C. Police.*
> 
> ...





> *D.C. Cop Who Beat Jan 6 Protester to Death With Stick/Baton CLEARED of No Wrong Doing (VIDEO)*
> 
> Police in Washington, D.C., have investigated the apparently violent beating of a January 6 protester who already was on the ground by an officer with a stick and a baton, and have reported that violence was “objectively reasonable,” according to a report by Just The News.
> 
> ...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> It looked to me like they started kneeing him as soon as he hit the ground.


Could be. It also looked like they were struggling to control his arms. They may have been struggling to cuff him when he was standing, and took him to the ground and knocked the wind out of him all in one maneuver. 

I have no idea if the tactic was justified or what precipitated that scene. I was just answering your question about what they were doing.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> #1.) It is quite rude and arrogant to refer to US citizens as 'Americans'. Canadians are actually (North) Americans also and to presume that the US has the corner on the term minimalizes Canadians.


Actually, the name is the United States of America and the term Americans is used for citizens of the US.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> Actually, the name is the United States of America and the term Americans is used for citizens of the US.


*List of countries in North America*

Occupying the northern part of the large supercontinent known as Americas or New World, North America is surrounded by the Arctic Ocean from the north and by the Atlantic Ocean from the east, by the Pacific Ocean from the west and south. It has an overland border with South America continent, which runs along the state boundary between Panama and Colombia.

In total, in North America, there are 23 officially recognized independent states. The largest of them is Canada, followed by also rather big the United States. These two giants together occupy more than 79% of the whole continent area. The smallest country in this part of the world is Saint Kitts and Nevis, it is only two small islands in the Caribbean.

Among the most visited North American countries the number one is the USA, where New York City is considered the most attractive landmark for travelers, further followed by Mexico and Canada.


The always up-to-date list of countries of North America in alphabetical order

A
Antigua and Barbuda
B
Bahamas
Barbados
Belize
C
Canada
Costa Rica
Cuba
D
Dominica
Dominican Republic
E
El Salvador
G
Grenada
Guatemala
H
Haiti
Honduras
J
Jamaica
M
Mexico
N
Nicaragua
P
Panama
S
Saint Kitts and Nevis
Saint Lucia
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
T
Trinidad and Tobago
U
United States of America (USA)
List of dependent territories of North America in alphabetical order

A
Anguilla (UK)
Aruba (Netherlands)
B
Bermuda (UK)
Bonaire (Netherlands)
British Virgin Islands (UK)
C
Cayman Islands (UK)
Clipperton Island (France)
Curacao (Netherlands)
G
Greenland (Denmark)
Guadeloupe (France)
M
Martinique (France)
Montserrat (UK)
N
Navassa Island (USA)
P
Puerto Rico (USA)
S
Saba (Netherlands)
Saint Barthelemy (France)
Saint Martin (France)
Saint Pierre and Miquelon (France)
Sint Eustatius (Netherlands)
Sint Maarten (Netherlands)
T
Turks and Caicos Islands (UK)
U
US Virgin Islands (USA)

Having spent a lot of time in Canada, I would much rather err on the side of inclusive courtesy than to die on the hill that somehow the US owns sole rights to the term American.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Canadians don't want to be called Americans. They know the difference even if you don't.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> *List of countries in North America*
> 
> Occupying the northern part of the large supercontinent known as Americas or New World, North America is surrounded by the Arctic Ocean from the north and by the Atlantic Ocean from the east, by the Pacific Ocean from the west and south. It has an overland border with South America continent, which runs along the state boundary between Panama and Colombia.
> 
> ...


None of those countries has America in their name. We are the United States OF AMERICA. It is not arrogance for US citizens to be called Americans as that is the proper name.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

> It is quite rude and arrogant to refer to US citizens as 'Americans'. Canadians are actually (North) Americans also and to presume that the US has the corner on the term minimalizes Canadians.
> 
> Try US citizens, Statesiders, from the States, or some other term that doesn't give Canadians the feeling that they are mutually excluded from being what they also are, which is Americans.
> 
> Having spent a lot of time in Canada, I would much rather err on the side of inclusive courtesy than to die on the hill that somehow the US owns sole rights to the term American.


The people who kick up the biggest shindy about USA appropriating the word American for themselves alone are the people in South America.

In the rest of the world everybody knows the appropriated word American refers to the people and the nation properly known as the United States of America (which it actually isn't and never has been).

Canadians don't care about USA having appropriated the designation "American" as an identifier, in fact Canadians actually prefer to not be identified or associated with the word American. 

Being referred to as Americans as an identifier is what Canadians find to be minimalizing of both Canada and the Canadian people and it's considered insulting when foreigners do it. Canada and Canadians is the most appropriate and respectful form of identification for us. Anyone who has actually spent enough time in Canada will know that and understand why.

As far as Canadians are concerned Americans are more than welcome to keep the term "American" as an identifier for themselves. After all, they don't actually have a proper identifying name like other countries do so American is as good an identifier as any that other people will understand. 

We understand that the terms North American and South American mean two separate land masses called continents, it doesn't mean any single nation or a single nation's people.

.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

fireweed farm said:


> I hope one day you will realize that the temporary (not forced) vaccine and mask mandates we are currently facing during what seems like the end of a pandemic can’t quite be compared to what your forefathers fought for back in Europe.


Two weeks to flatten the curve.

People losing their jobs because they do not want an experimental drug injected into them or their children.

The 'science' changes with the poll numbers

And now this.

I call bull****

It has been about power and control since the beginning, plain and simple.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Canadians don't want to be called Americans. They know the difference even if you don't.


I never said that they wished to be called Americans, as to my experience they are content with the term Canadians.

Having spent quite a bit of time among them, I disciplined myself to refer to myself as being from the states as my way of eschewing arrogance and showing respect.

You are entirely free to call yourself an American if that's what trips your trigger.

Oh yeah, while you are stressing that you are an American, be sure to refer to the non-French Canadians as Canucks and the Quebecers as Frogs. 

They'll appreciate you for it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I may live in the US but I am Canadian by birth and spent far more of my life there than you. I have family in every province and territory. I don't need pointers about how to address Canadians. Every time you say you are quarter Newfie I laugh. You never lived there, you are not Newfie.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Riverdale said:


> Two weeks to flatten the curve.
> 
> People losing their jobs because they do not want an experimental drug injected into them or their children.
> 
> ...


And it’s gonna get worse before it gets better…


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> None of those countries has America in their name. We are the United States OF AMERICA. It is not arrogance for US citizens to be called Americans as that is the proper name.


Go for it.

Call yourself American.

I have chosen to err on the side of attempting to show respect.

Much like when I was in Quebec where I would say Pardonnez-moi parlez-vous anglais avec moi s’il vous plaît. 

I considered it much more courteous than saying "Speak English you dopey Frenchman."

To each his/her own.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Someone threw a bicycle at the horses causing one here to trip and then jump. No one who fell at the time was injured. No one died because if this. Just because you heard it on YouTube or social media does not make it true.
> 
> Today on YouTube the protesters are saying they are being gassed and in fact it is the protesters themselves releasing gas canisters. The police have everything on camera from the overhead drones they have deployed.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

painterswife said:


> First there was no bicycle but I proved there was. Now you say it was not pushed at the horse. Well, I clearly see it was and the hop of the horse as it is. Soon another video with a clearer view will show up.



THROWN. The word you stated. Not 'pushed' THROWN

Just WOW.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> I may live in the US but I am Canadian by birth and spent far more of my life there than you. I have family in every province and territory. I don't need pointers about how to address Canadians. Every time you say you are quarter Newfie I laugh. You never lived there, you are not Newfie.



Oh! I am so put in my place...

I guess if we were to compare our Canadian Pee Pees you would win.

I'm so ashamed that my maternal grandmother was from St. John's Newfoundland, because for me to claim an affinity for Canada without actually being a naturalized, native born, Canadian citizen must be high on the list of unforgivable high crimes and misdemeanors, to a truly, genuine, native born, Canadian.

I'd best never venture into Canada again for fear of being shot on sight... Eh?

Pardon me whilst I go now and flagellate in order to show the proper remorse.

I've got this cute little leather number for just such an occasion.

Ooooh, I'm kinda looking forward to it now...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

colourfastt said:


> Fox News Contributor Admits to Creating Fake Story About Canadian Woman Being ‘Trampled’ to Death


There a lot of confusion among early reports when an ambulance was called for someone who may or may not have had a heart attack and an ambulance being called to the area. Quite a few news reports made the assumption that the person who had died (if true) involved the woman and the horse. 

I had seen very early on, the daughter of the Mohawk woman repeating often on SM that her mom did have a dislocated shoulder but was a tough lady and otherwise fine.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Paumon said:


> The people who kick up the biggest shindy about USA appropriating the word American for themselves alone are the people in South America.
> 
> In the rest of the world everybody knows the appropriated word American refers to the people and the nation properly known as the United States of America (which it actually isn't and never has been).
> 
> ...


I must have not gotten the perpetually offended memo but then again, I've often been told that I need someone of European ancestry to speak on my behalf.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> Go for it.
> 
> Call yourself American.
> 
> ...


Someone made the same argument as you on another board a few months ago. I was interested so I did some research. 

A demonym denotes the inhabitants of a particular city, state, country, etc. The demonym for someone who is a resident of the US is American. It began over 200 years ago when the British used the term British Americans to refer to British in NA and then Americans to refer specifically to the people in the new country of the United States. Americans is also recognized by the UN, as the demonym for people who live in the United States.

The United States of America is also the only country with America in its name. Think of the demonyms of other countries - Canada is Canadians, Mexico is Mexicans, Brazil is Brazilians, etc. In other words, part of the country's name is used for the demonym.

People from other countries in North and South America can call themselves whatever they like, but they can't tell the people of the US what they have to be called.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Oh! I am so put in my place...
> 
> I guess if we were to compare our Canadian Pee Pees you would win.
> 
> ...


Would you call yourself a southern gentleman if you did not grow up in the US south? Even if your grandmother was from there? I doubt it.

Growing up in an area and living with its unique cultural norms is what makes you that. You may have Canadian heritage but you can't really be a Newfie if you are not steeped in the culture. I have friends that have grown up there. They live and breathe it and while often have been made fun of are a beloved section of Canadian life.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Would you call yourself a southern gentleman if you did not grow up in the US south? Even if your grandmother was from there? I doubt it.
> 
> Growing up in an area and living with its unique cultural norms is what makes you that. You may have Canadian heritage but you can't really be a Newfie if you are not steeped in the culture. I have friends that have grown up there. They live and breathe it and while often have been made fun of are a beloved section of Canadian life.


Then it appears from your own words...you are not an American. That's fabulous!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Then it appears from your own words...you are not an American. That's fabulous!


I did not say that.  
I said I was born in Canada. I can be both Canadian and American.
Whether I am or not is none of your business.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Duplicate


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Justin Castreau


Saw this today @GunMonkeyIntl


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JeffreyD said:


> Then it appears from your own words...you are not an American. That's fabulous!





painterswife said:


> I did not say that.





painterswife said:


> Growing up in an area and living with its unique cultural norms is what makes you that.





painterswife said:


> I may live in the US but I am Canadian by birth and spent far more of my life there than you.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Justin Castreau
> 
> 
> Saw this today @GunMonkeyIntl


Raise it to Justine Castreau, and you have a deal.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I did not say that.
> I said I was born in Canada. I can be both Canadian and American.
> Whether I am or not is none of your business.


Yes, you said you were Canadian. You were born there. 
And you can be exceptionally useless too.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Yes, you said you were Canadian. You were born there.
> And you can be exceptionally useless too.


LOL, so droll.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> Someone made the same argument as you on another board a few months ago. I was interested so I did some research.
> 
> A demonym denotes the inhabitants of a particular city, state, country, etc. The demonym for someone who is a resident of the US is American. It began over 200 years ago when the British used the term British Americans to refer to British in NA and then Americans to refer specifically to the people in the new country of the United States. Americans is also recognized by the UN, as the demonym for people who live in the United States.
> 
> ...


Thanks, everso for the rundown on what does and does not constitute a demonym, I believe that I would not have survived another day without such critically important information.

I was about to get smugly satisfied in my newfound knowledge when my mind drifted to a possibility.

In our "enlightened" age, whatever should one do who although they are a native or inhabitant of a particular country, state, city, etc.., yet they wish to identify as a native or inhabitant of a particular country, state, city, etc., yet do not at all desire to change their geographic location?

I'm certain that there is (and you must know of it) a politically correct, woke term that will not offend the sensibilities, allowing them to have it both ways. 

Thanking you in advance for rectifying this most important quandary.

You are a lifesaver... No, not the little hard candy, more like the Kisbee ring.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Would you call yourself a southern gentleman if you did not grow up in the US south? Even if your grandmother was from there? I doubt it.
> 
> Growing up in an area and living with its unique cultural norms is what makes you that. You may have Canadian heritage but you can't really be a Newfie if you are not steeped in the culture. I have friends that have grown up there. They live and breathe it and while often have been made fun of are a beloved section of Canadian life.


Actually, I was born in Connecticut and trace my ancestry, on paper, back to John and Priscilla Alden who crossed to Plymouth, Mass on the Mayflower.

As for claiming to be a quarter Newfie... To anyone outside of one with a severely limited reasoning capacity, (i.e. moron), my Newfie claim would be considered a whimsical, hereditary, geographical, reference, due to the fact that a fourth of a person would find it impossible to be viable, much less a citizen of anywhere.

Although you claim to live in the states, you appear to know very little of our culture. Possibly due to the fact that you probably led a very sheltered life in your formative years stuck in a remote igloo in the Great Frozen North eating whale blubber and communing with the moose, grizzly and polar bears.

You see, down here, although I was born a Yankee, I also claim to be a Rebel by choice. 

And you would be hard pressed to find any Southern Gentlemen anywhere, (Southern hospitality and Southern Comfort, yes), however, you will find, North, South, East and West, a whole lot of country boys, (and girls).


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

JeffreyD said:


> Then it appears from your own words...you are not an American. That's fabulous!


Although I truly like Canada, I too was relieved at that revelation.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There are Southern gentlemen right here on HT. So no not hard pressed to find one at all.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> I did not say that.
> I said I was born in Canada. I can be both Canadian and American.
> Whether I am or not is none of your business.



Who cares?

The relief that your thought pro-cess was not nurtured and developed here in the states gives me renewed hope for the future.

And less respect (with a few exceptions) for our neighbours to the North... Eh?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> There are Southern gentlemen right here on HT. So no not hard pressed to find one at all.




Respectfully,

Being as everyone on HT is virtual and you are Canadian by admission, I postulate that you wouldn't know a true Southern Gentleman from a poser if they bit you on the behind.

A pig with lipstick can say y'all.

Same as if you have a cup of Tim Horton's and are eating Poutine won't make me trust your directions in Montreal... Eh?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Respectfully,
> 
> Being as everyone on HT is virtual and you are Canadian by admission, I postulate that you wouldn't know a true Southern Gentleman from a poser if they bit you on the behind.
> 
> ...


You are the one who said they don't exist. I even know a few in real life. They exist and are pretty wonderful people raised in the traditions of the south.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> LOL, so droll.


So lame....roflmao


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

wr said:


> I must have not gotten the perpetually offended memo but then again,* I've often been told that I need someone of European ancestry to speak on my behalf*.


That's patronizing. I'd be ticked off about that too. I prefer to speak on my own behalf.

.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Paumon said:


> That's patronizing. I'd be ticked off about that too. I prefer to speak on my own behalf.
> 
> .



And so would anyone with a vestige of critical thinking skills.

Descartes: I think therefore I am.

“René Descartes walks into a bar. He orders a glass of wine and drinks it. The bartender says, ‘Would you like another?’ Descartes replies, ‘I think not.’ And he disappears.”


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> You are the one who said they don't exist. I even know a few in real life. They exist and are pretty wonderful people raised in the traditions of the south.



Yeah, and on a similar note.

I met an engineer who wanted to sell me the Brooklyn bridge.

But I didn't have enough cash on me.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ETA: I posted the below last night. I have been unable to find any collaboration, so it appears to not be true.

Just a rumor at this point, but multiple sources believe UN troops may be among the security forces being used in Ottawa.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Just a rumor at this point, but multiple sources believe UN troops may be among the security forces being used in Ottawa.


Just another stupid Twitter rumor.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Just another stupid Twitter rumor.


Do you have information to refute that?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> Just a rumor at this point, but multiple sources believe UN troops may be among the security forces being used in Ottawa.


Did any of the multiple sources explain why they believe that? I'm really curious to know why they believe it. 

Did some of them think they saw the bright turquoise identifiers on any of the security forces in Ottawa? I've been watching live broadcasts and never saw any of the UN troops identifiers and the bright turquoise blue patches and helmets. All of the security forces that I've seen have been wearing Canadian identifiers. Wherever they are sent to and for whatever reason, the UN troops are required to wear the UN troops identifiers on their gear/uniforms just like any other forces have to wear identifiers, they can't go covertly or undercover. 

.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Do you have information to refute that?


You ask me to refute it but not him why that rumor is spreading. LOL.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Paumon said:


> Did any of the multiple sources explain why they believe that? I'm really curious to know why they believe it.
> 
> Did some of them think they saw the bright turquoise identifiers on any of the security forces in Ottawa? I've been watching live broadcasts and never saw any of the UN troops identifiers and the bright turquoise blue patches and helmets. All of the security forces that I've seen have been wearing Canadian identifiers. Wherever they are sent to and for whatever reason, the UN troops are required to wear the UN troops identifiers on their gear/uniforms just like any other forces have to wear identifiers, they can't go covertly or undercover.
> 
> .


I just checked to see if there was any confirming information this morning, and found none. I think this has to be labeled a rumor that is unsubstantiated and most likely false.

A couple of people on the ground in Ottawa reported it yesterday. There was live video of 2 planes at a nearby airport, at least one of which had a Nato logo on it. There was also a report of some of the security force speaking German.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Just another stupid Twitter rumor.


I said it was a rumor. How much more specific can I be?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> I said it was a rumor. How much more specific can I be?


I agreed it was a rumor and specified it was stupid.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Farmerga said:


> What we have learned from this whole thing is that the "Right" loves Freedom and the "Left" loves Authoritarianism. Look at what we see here. It is self evident.


How do you define "freedom"?
The freedom to get Covid and die from it?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Berwick said:


> How do you define "freedom"?
> The freedom to get Covid and die from it?


The right to practice the freedoms guaranteed in the Constitution without interference from the government.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Berwick said:


> How do you define "freedom"?
> The freedom to get Covid and die from it?


Freedom of choice. My body my choice. I chose freedom of choice over forced experimental medical treatment. 
I got it, im still here. Wasn't nearly as bad as we were told it would be. Flu was worse.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Berwick said:


> How do you define "freedom"?
> The freedom to get Covid and die from it?


That’s one aspect of it, yes. Freedom to me means having the ability to decide for oneself.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Freedom rallies and convoys continue in Canada. Downtown Ottawa was a battle but doesn't seem to be the defining one.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Freedom rallies and convoys are not the problems. Canadians have the right to peaceful protest. They don't have the right to illegal occupation and blockades.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Freedom rallies and convoys are not the problems. Canadians have the right to peaceful protest. They don't have the right to illegal occupation and blockades.


I agree, freedom rally’s and convoys are not the problems at all. The problem is dictator Trudeau imposing illegal mandates.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> I agree, freedom rally’s and convoys are not the problems at all. The problem is dictator Trudeau imposing illegal mandates.


Just because you don't agree with them does not make them illegal.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Just because you don't agree with them does not make them illegal.


True, not being a Canadian I’m not as familiar with their laws. I was basing my comment on our laws. Our constitution in particular.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Berwick said:


> How do you define "freedom"?
> The freedom to get Covid and die from it?



Respectfully, it's not quite that simple.

I've driven on the Autobahn, so I know that you are aware of its existence.

If I recall, the average posted speed limit was around 100kph at the time.

The speed limit was pretty much flouted by every German that I saw on it.

Germans are pretty good drivers, however, wrecks on the Autobahn nearly always involved fatalities due to their horrific nature.

Germans know the inherent risk of driving at high speeds on the Autobahn and accept the risk.

We here in the US know the risks surrounding a virus with a better than 90% survivability rate and accept that even if we contract it, that chances are, we won't croak.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You ask me to refute it but not him why that rumor is spreading. LOL.


Lol, I was politely reminding you that dust ups over sources are still not acceptable.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Berwick said:


> How do you define "freedom"?
> The freedom to get Covid and die from it?


I don’t believe everyone who gets covid dies from it. I had it before vaccinations and had no need to even see a doctor.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Just because you don't agree with them does not make them illegal.





Evons hubby said:


> True, not being a Canadian I’m not as familiar with their laws. I was basing my comment on our laws. Our constitution in particular.


You can't compare Canada with the US because Canada is under the totalitarianism of Justin Castreau.*

* Hat tip to @HDRider


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wr said:


> I don’t believe everyone who gets covid dies from it. I had it before vaccinations and had no need to even see a doctor.


Same here. Couple bowls of chicken noodle soup (ramens), a good nights rest and done!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tom Horn said:


> You can't compare Canada with the US because Canada is under the totalitarianism of Justin Castreau.*
> 
> * Hat tip to @HDRider


Much like comrade Biden here in the states.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Berwick said:


> How do you define "freedom"?
> The freedom to get Covid and die from it?


The freedom to determine what you allow to enter your body, in this case. I am 100% anti-mandate, but am also 100% fully vaccinated.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Lol, I was politely reminding you that dust ups over sources are still not acceptable.


Why remind me when I see nonstop crap about all sort of news sources but nothing said by you?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wr said:


> I don’t believe everyone who gets covid dies from it. I had it before vaccinations and had no need to even see a doctor.


I'm afraid that the fear of COVID is worse than the reality.

Those who succumb to any fear are much like the servant in this story.

*Death in Tehran*

From Viktor E. Frankl - Man's Search for Meaning

A rich and mighty Persian once walked in his garden with one of his servants. The servant cried that he had just encountered Death, who had threatened him. He begged his master to give him the fastest horse so that he could make haste and flee to Tehran, which he could reach that same evening. 










The master consented and the servant galloped off on the horse. 

On returning to the house the master himself met Death, and questioned him, “Why did you terrify and threaten my servant?” 

“I did not threaten him; I only showed surprise in still finding him here when I planned to meet him tonight in Tehran,” said Death.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> If I recall, the average posted speed limit was around 100kph at the time.


There are all kinds of speed limits, over and under 100 km/h.
And then, as you probably know, there are lots of stretches of the Autobahn with no speed limit at all.
So some drivers of neighbouring countries come here especially to have some kind of motor races on the Autobahn.
So now there is talk of establishing speed limits everywhere.
But only talk - as yet.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> I am not surprised in the least that you are experiencing the visual effects/symptoms of Anal Optic Inversion.


Well said!! 👍👍


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Lol, I was politely reminding you that dust ups over sources are still not acceptable.


Just in case you did not notice, Moonriver never gave a source. No source to have a dust up about. I said that the rumor was on Twitter and was a stupid one.

Were you questioning my source trying to start a dust up about it?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Berwick said:


> There are all kinds of speed limits, over and under 100 km/h.
> And then, as you probably know, there are lots of stretches of the Autobahn with no speed limit at all.
> So some drivers of neighbouring countries come here especially to have some kind of motor races on the Autobahn.
> So now there is talk of establishing speed limits everywhere.
> But only talk - as yet.


Well, as is known the world over, Autobahn means Farfegnugen in any language.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

UN planes have been spotted in North Bay Ontario. The week the truckers were heading in to Ottawa, trudeaus planes were returning from Berlin. Maybe its a coincidence?

All I know for certain, is that getting your ”news” from the msm who is funded by taxpayers in this country, is not an accurate place to get news.

Did you know? That the CBC is subsidized by taxpayers to the tune of a billion a year? Did you know that the CBC got information about the donations to the truckers from illegal sources? Did you know, that in a 14 page report that the ultra left Trudeau had written up to back up his asinine decision to invoke the emergencies act, that they actually had the gall to quote CBC reports about the funding of the truckers by Canadians?

You could simply not make this up.

CBC stated by the way, that the trampling did not occur. They are lying for their alt left masters. It is sickening that MY tax dollars help support this alt left organization.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

farmerDale said:


> UN planes have been spotted in North Bay Ontario. The week the truckers were heading in to Ottawa, trudeaus planes were returning from Berlin. Maybe its a coincidence?
> 
> All I know for certain, is that getting your ”news” from the msm who is funded by taxpayers in this country, is not an accurate place to get news.
> 
> ...


Those UN planes are serviced there on a regular contract. They did not bring in UN troops. The Twittersphere is ramping up the conspiracy theories to keep the far-right engaged and spending their money.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

farmerDale said:


> All I know for certain, is that getting your ”news” from the msm who is funded by taxpayers in this country, is not an accurate place to get news.


You hit maybe the most important point made on HT today, maybe ever.

As clear as the line of government funding for the press is in Canada, it is very fuzzy, but no less substantial than here in the USA

A person that believes in the press believes in the government.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495473199018033158


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495477314087690240


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Those UN planes are serviced there on a regular contract. They did not bring in UN troops. The Twittersphere is ramping up the conspiracy theories to keep the far-right engaged and spending their money.


Prove it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It's not an invasion


UN-marked aircraft only in city for maintenance




www.nugget.ca





"“This has nothing to do with the trucker convoy protests. North Bay is home to Voyageur Airways, an Ontario company that provides charters and maintenance services for the UN.”
Powassan Mayor Peter McIsaac tried to clear up the miscommunication and jumped on the Twitter train telling the public “North Bay trending and people are losing their paranoid conspiracies and filled minds.”
The Nugget was contacted by several people Saturday and Sunday asking why UN planes were in the city.
The Nugget reached out to Voyageur Airways Sunday evening for an explanation.

“I can confirm that the aircraft has been in North Bay for several weeks for a routine aircraft maintenance heavy check event at our Voyageur North Bay facility,” said Melchior Schori, manager of employee and corporate communications.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495477314087690240


So, the authorities forcibly shut down the protest because they said that it was it was interfering with commerce and then force businesses to close because they were engaging in free enterprise.

And Canadians are too stupid to comprehend the duplicity and the real truth?

I guess that they are because the police are acting on the betrayal by fellow Canadians.

Break down the door?

Kristallnacht is not far away.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> Prove it.


I have heard they do end up in Canada to refuel but leave fairly quickly. While that's not often reported in MSM but there is currently no way to prove or disprove the nature of their business at this time.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> I hope one day you will realize that the temporary (not forced) vaccine and mask mandates we are currently facing during what seems like the end of a pandemic can’t quite be compared to what your forefathers fought for back in Europe.


The mandates were only an excuse leading up to a full blown government takeover and crushing of all opposing opinions and “inappropriate views” as Trudeau calls it.

This is precisely what my forefathers - uncles and grandparents - fought against and I believe what many American ancestors also fought against.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

georger said:


> The mandates were only an excuse leading up to a full blown government takeover and crushing of all opposing opinions and “inappropriate views” as Trudeau calls it.
> 
> This is precisely what my forefathers - uncles and grandparents - fought against and I believe what many American ancestors also fought against.


You’re into Nuremberg 2.0 etc too I guess? How about the lizard people?
How on earth do you explain mandates subsiding as cases drop, in this full blown government takeover?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Those UN planes are serviced there on a regular contract. They did not bring in UN troops. The Twittersphere is ramping up the conspiracy theories to keep the far-right engaged and spending their money.


The UN plane at North Bay is there for servicing. It isn't a troops carrier.

Can you read this link?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495570635107536897 I can't copy the comments but it has the information about that. 

It's about the UN plane known to be in Canada at this time, it has been grounded for servicing at North Bay since January 29th when it arrived after wrapping up active duty for a year in Amman, Jordon. It's just a small, twin engine passenger plane that seats 50 passengers, it's not equipped for carrying any large number of troops. And of course, it arrived at North Bay for servicing before the freedom protest became a big deal, and long before the Emergencies Measures Act was enacted last week.

I think it's safe to say that somebody saw the plane at the North Bay service facility after the EMA was enacted and immediately jumped to false conclusions about there being UN troops being involved with security in Ottawa. And of course immediately got on social media to report that as being a fact.
.
.

Personally speaking, (and yes I know this is an extremely unpopular opinion) I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that it's time for all governments in all countries around the world to turn off all social media businesses and shut down all cell phones and all internet capability for the next 2 years. It would be nice to have some simplicity in life again for awhile at least, just to keep it all free from interference by the populace, especially all the ignorant, sensationalist conspiranoids and hysterical Chicken Little drama queen media junkies who enjoy deliberately causing trouble and spreading malicious rumours and lies.

.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Paumon said:


> The UN plane at North Bay is there for servicing. It isn't a troops carrier.
> 
> Can you read this link?
> 
> ...


I have no problem with social media. It is the people who don't research farther than a headline that is the real problem.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> I hope one day you will realize that the temporary (not forced) vaccine and mask mandates we are currently facing during what seems like the end of a pandemic can’t quite be compared to what your forefathers fought for back in Europe.


If it is not forced, then it is not a mandate. So, which is it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

People everywhere do not trust their government. The People's confidence is shook. People are on edge. Blame social media, the press, blame the governments, blame the invisible hand, but don't blame The People.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wr said:


> I have heard they do end up in Canada to refuel but leave fairly quickly. While that's not often reported in MSM but there is currently no way to prove or disprove the nature of their business at this time.


Thank you.

I must say that I trust your information on developments North of the border much more than the reports of one who claims Canadian birth, claims also to be living in the states, yet monosyllabically reports on events in the US and Canada as if personally on site for all of them.

Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is the story about the UN planes









It's not an invasion


UN-marked aircraft only in city for maintenance




www.nugget.ca


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> It's not an invasion
> 
> 
> UN-marked aircraft only in city for maintenance
> ...


I can assure you that if similar naked governmental, totalitarian aggression were being played out here in the US, everything that smelled like a rat would be perceived as a rat until proven otherwise.










@Danaus29


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom Horn said:


> I can assure you that if similar naked governmental, totalitarian aggression were being played out here in the US, everything that smelled like a rat would be perceived as a rat until proven otherwise.


Are you so sure? I think the masses won't care until it affects their internet or phone time.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Are you so sure? I think the masses won't care until it affects their internet or phone time.


Truth be told, I was speaking for myself.

The reality is exactly what you stated.

2 Peter 2:22 "Of them the proverbs are true: 'A dog returns to its vomit,' and, 'A sow that is washed returns to her wallowing in the mud.'"


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I must say that I trust your information on developments North of the border much more than the reports of one who claims Canadian birth, claims also to be living in the states, yet monosyllabically reports on events in the US and Canada as if personally on site for all of them.
> 
> Beam me up Scotty.


You know, all you had to respond to WR with was a simple "thank you" instead of going into a diatribe about some other forum member that you don't trust. If you are so distrustful of anything posted by that other person that disturbs you and rattles you so much it should be easy for you to just ignore that person's posts, don't read them, don't respond. It's a no brainer.

You are a relatively new member on Homesteading Today. Something I've noticed since you registered and started flooding the General Chat forum with your multitude of over-opinionated, pompous, bloviating posts is that a few very long time members of Homesteading Today who used to post regularly in General Chat have stopped posting _anything_ in General Chat and have gone away. Perhaps instead of you alienating and driving off long time members here, beaming yourself away to another place instead of waiting for Scotty to do it for you is another option you might want to consider for yourself if you are so disturbed by members here who won't toe your line and agree with you the way you want them to.

🙄

.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Paumon said:


> You know, all you had to respond to WR with was a simple "thank you" instead of going into a diatribe about some other forum member that you don't trust. If you are so distrustful of anything posted by that other person that disturbs you and rattles you so much it should be easy for you to just ignore that person's posts, don't read them, don't respond. It's a no brainer.
> 
> You are a relatively new member on Homesteading Today. Something I've noticed since you registered and started flooding the General Chat forum with your multitude of over-opinionated, pompous, bloviating posts is that a few very long time members of Homesteading Today who used to post regularly in General Chat have stopped posting _anything_ in General Chat and have gone away. Perhaps instead of you alienating and driving off long time members here, beaming yourself away to another place instead of waiting for Scotty to do it for you is another option you might want to consider for yourself if you are so disturbed by members here who won't toe your line and agree with you the way you want them to.
> 
> ...



Interesting how you launch into a diatribe whilst accusing me of rendering one.

I suppose the HT world hangs onto your every word while you are rejecting mine.


"Something I've noticed since you registered and started flooding the General Chat forum with your multitude of over-opinionated, pompous, bloviating posts"

Oh! I'm verklempt! Crushed! Cut to the heart! My self-esteem shall probably never recover!

In truth, I post more current events and news items than "over-opinionated, pompous, bloviating" postings.


"You are a relatively new member on Homesteading Today."

Not the first time that I have heard that line, as if it should matter.

I find it hilarious that in your, (and other's) estimation, all HT, FNG's (By the by, when does one become an old hand and miraculously grow a brain?) are devoid of gray matter until they somehow "put in their time" and "pay their dues"? What is this? A union? With you being a journeyman and me being a lowly apprentice?

Or is HT like 'Nam' where you have lost too many buddies you went through boot camp with that went and got themselves blown to bits in the minefield of public opinion, and now you are sullen and withdrawn and too emotionally torn up to allow yourself to accept the cherries? 

Pshaw!

Melodramatic much?

Get real!

Personally, I would love to post and interact more about cows and plows, but as I have informed others like you, those areas of HT are about as dead as Julius Ceasar.

I have not been cautioned that HT is short on bandwidth, thereby necessitating a moratorium on postings in GC.

That being said, no one has a gun to anyone's head forcing them to read anything I post.

Anyone using the excuse that they have stopped posting because I am posting is cutting their nose off in order to spite their face.

At least I have the intestinal fortitude to put myself out there and open myself up to your contempt and ridicule.

No guts, no glory. What's your excuse?

You can run me, you can starve me, you can beat me, and you can kill me. Just don't bore me. Gunny Highway, 




.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

And there you go, beating your chest and roaring again just like Tomson. LOL. Here ya go, get a laugh out of Tomson, he's agreeing with you. Just take a break and give your howling a rest. 






.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Paumon said:


> And there you go, beating your chest and roaring again just like Tomson. LOL. Here ya go, get a laugh out of Tomson, he's agreeing with you. Just take a break and give your howling a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your fixation on me proves this.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> Your fixation on me proves this.
> 
> View attachment 106186


Well I can understand your fixation and you feeling that way. I can even understand you not liking but still watching every move and responding to the people you dislike. But is it just Painters Wife or is it just me, or is it maybe both of us, that you hate because you can't be us and can't reach us? Cuz you sure are doing a lot of hating on us and I've noticed it's gradually gotten worse over the passage of the past few months. Maybe you should get some counselling about your problem with your hatred. Your hatred will chew you up and spit you out as a gob on the floor if you don't do something to fix it.

.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Paumon said:


> Well I can understand your fixation and you feeling that way. I can even understand you not liking but still watching every move and responding to the people you dislike. But is it just Painters Wife or is it just me, or is it maybe both of us, that you hate because you can't be us and can't reach us? Cuz you sure are doing a lot of hating on us and I've noticed it's gradually gotten worse over the passage of the past few months. Maybe you should get some counselling about your problem with your hatred. Your hatred will chew you up and spit you out as a gob on the floor if you don't do something to fix it.
> 
> .


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> Interesting how you launch into a diatribe whilst accusing me of rendering one.
> 
> I suppose the HT world hangs onto your every word while you are rejecting mine.
> 
> ...


Evidently this is High School and you are a Freshman! lol


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

tarbe said:


> Evidently this is High School and you are a Freshman! lol



I'll own it.

Check this out.

23 skidoo!






Now where did I lay my raccoon coat?


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> You’re into Nuremberg 2.0 etc too I guess? How about the lizard people?
> How on earth do you explain mandates subsiding as cases drop, in this full blown government takeover?


Trudeau refused to pull back on mandates - he even added on to the burden - even though some provinces were already scaling them back. Hence the protest. Then he went power mad as only a Trudeau can and invoked the Emergency Act without talking even once to the truckers. Not even once.

Trudeau still hasn't pulled back on the mandates. I don't know where you got the impression that he was reducing them.

As for Lizard people, I never heard of that.

Nuremburg? I think there are strongly needed some serious legal repercussions as the behaviour of some of our elected leaders goes way beyond being a trusted public servant. It's as if they were planning on making a full time career out of the virus and never wanted an exit strategy no matter how many people suffered from the lockdowns, the bankruptcies.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

fireweed farm said:


> Of my 350 or so fb “friends”, about 12-15 are vocal supporters.
> My friends ‘in real life‘, there are 2 close friends in vocal support, and they are COMPLETELY clueless and out to lunch.
> -One is a day drunk alcoholic with one kid in foster care and awaiting #2 to be taken and would get along great with a bunch of you. But he was super left wing until covid so he flip flops😀 Alcohol induced brain damage is my best guess. It sucks, because he can be a really good guy too. If he wasn’t missing a bunch of teeth you’d think he had his act together….
> -#2 is stoned on weed 24/7 and thinks he can cure aids and cancer with weed, believes in chemtrails, Nuremberg 2.0, and border line flat earther (give him a couple months)…. He lives in a garden shed “tiny home” with girlfriend who is old school antivax and they didn’t get their kids basic shots for fear of autism 😅
> ...


I like your Ad-hoc observation.....made me smile.


----------

